# Máy hút mũi cho bé sơ sinh MB-010 có tốt không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (21/8/20)

Nên sắm dụng cụ hút mũi cho trẻ sơ sinh nào tốt nhất cho bé yêu? khi thời tiết thay đổi, nhất là vào thời khắc giao mùa, trẻ nhỏ dễ bị mắc những bệnh về tuyến đường hô hấp như sổ mũi, nghẹt mũi,… khi này, các mẹ ko nên tự hút mũi cho bé vì điều này rất mất vệ sinh, và dễ gây viêm nhiễm ở khoang mũi mà nên tuyển lựa các ống hút mũi để giúp bé chiếc bỏ sự khó chịu này. Bài viết dưới đây mình sẽ san sớt có Cả nhà các đồ hút mũi với chất lượng phải chăng nhất được rộng rãi bà mẹ tin tưởng và dùng nhé!









*1. Phương tiện hút mũi là gì?*

Phương tiện hút mũi nào tốt nhất? phương tiện hút mũi hay còn mang tên gọi khác là máy hút mũi là 1 trong các trang bị y tế thường được dùng để chiếc bỏ dịch, chất nhầy trong mũi của trẻ sơ sinh, trẻ nhỏ bằng cách thức sử dụng một lực trực tiếp hoặc gián tiếp hút chúng ra khỏi mũi. những dòng dụng cụ này rất tiện dụng, nó thậm chí với thể hoạt động tốt có cả những chất nhầy cứng đầu nhất.

Lúc bằng máy hút mũi, những chưng sỹ chuyên khoa nhi khuyên rằng những bậc phụ huynh nên nhỏ hay xịt 1 lượng nước muối sinh lý vừa đủ vào mũi của bé trước khi tiêu dùng công cụ hút mũi để đạt được hiệu quả thấp nhất.

*2. Tại sao cần dùng công cụ hút mũi cho trẻ?*

Thường nhật, lúc trẻ còn nhỏ thì hệ miễn nhiễm của bé chưa phát triển hoàn toàn. cho nên mà khả năng đề kháng chống lại những tác nhân gây bệnh còn non yếu khiến cho trẻ dễ mắc phải những bệnh về nhiễm khuẩn tuyến đường hô hấp. các bệnh lý này gây nên trạng thái ngạt mũi, sổ mũi, ho, hắt hơi...hay cảm cúm ở trẻ.

Đa phần, những chứng bệnh về tuyến đường hô hấp đều sở hữu sự xuất hiện của đờm. Dịch đờm mang thể thấy ở cuống phổi, ở cây truất phế quản, ở những xoang mũi hay trong khoang miệng...gây nên sự tắc nghẽn hô hấp, tuyến phố thở cũng bị cản trở làm trẻ khò khè, khó thở.

Ngoài ra, 1 số trường hợp đờm quá phổ biến còn dẫn đến làm cho giảm sự lưu thông không khí vào trong những phế truất nang làm cho trẻ dễ bị rơi vào trạng thái suy hô hấp, mang thể nghiêm trọng đến tính mệnh. lúc này, việc sử dụng dụng cụ hút mũi cho trẻ lọt lòng, lấy các dịch đờm ra khỏi khoang mũi mồm là điều hết sức quan yếu và nhu yếu để tạo sự thông thoáng trục đường thở cho trẻ, giúp trẻ bình phục lại sự tự hô hấp của thân thể.

Những sản phẩm máy hút mũi thường được cho là có công suất hút đủ lớn để hút đờm, mũi ở sâu bên trong hệ thống mũi miệng của trẻ. mẫu phương tiện hút mùi này phù hợp có các bệnh ở trẻ như viêm mũi xoang, viêm mũi dị ứng, nghẹt tắc mũi, cảm cúm... Hơn nữa, phần đầu hút mũi còn được cấu tạo bằng silicon nên đảm bảo tính an toàn cao, ko gây trầy xước mũi phù hợp sở hữu cả trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ.

*3. Phương tiện hút mũi nào tốt? cách thức dùng công cụ hút mũi cho trẻ lọt lòng*

Như mình đã nhắc ở phần trên thì các thầy thuốc chuyên khoa luôn khuyên bạn nên kết hợp giữa máy hút mũi và nước muối sinh lý để với kết quả phải chăng nhất. cùng mang đó, các bậc ba má cũng cần phải đảm bảo là đã đọc kỹ hướng dẫn tiêu dùng trước lúc khởi đầu dùng sản phẩm này cho trẻ nhé!

*Chuẩn bị dụng cụ:*

Dụng cụ hút mũi (bạn sở hữu thể chọn một trong số 5 sản phẩm mà mình sẽ nhắc bên dưới).

Nước muối sinh lý

Tăm bông hoặc giấy mềm









*Việc hút mũi cho trẻ sơ sinh được tiến hành chi tiết qua các bước như sau:*

_Bước 1: Nhỏ nước muối sinh lý_

Trước hết, bạn hãy đặt đầu của bé lên gối cao, nằm nghiêng sang một bên rồi nhỏ trong khoảng từ một - 2 giọt dung dịch nhỏ mũi vào mũi, phấn đấu giữ chất lỏng trong mũi trẻ khoảng 10 giây. Mục đích của việc này là để giúp khiến loãng chất nhầy mũi để việc hút mũi được tổ chức suôn sẻ hơn.

Những chai nước muối thì bạn sở hữu thể tậu tại quầy thuốc hoặc cũng sở hữu thể pha tại nhà tiện lợi. Nước muối được pha có tỷ lệ 1/4 thìa muối có khoảng 240ml nước. Mỗi ngày bạn cứ pha sẵn một lần, rồi cất trong 1 chai là okie rồi đó.

_Bước 2: Hút mũi cho trẻ_

Ở bước này bạn sẽ nhẹ nhõm đặt 1 đầu hút vào mũi bé, với đầu còn lại thì mẹ hãy cho vào mồm mình để hút chất nhầy đi ra. Sau lúc hút xong 1 bên mũi cần làm sạch lại ống bơm để loại bỏ hết chất nhầy ra khỏi lòng ống rồi tiếp tục hút mang bên còn lại. Thao tác lặp lại khiến cho giống như đã hút ở bên kia.

Lưu ý: không nên đưa phương tiện hút mũi cho trẻ lọt lòng vào quá sâu bởi phần niêm mạc bên trong mũi của trẻ còn rất yếu và dễ bị thương tổn. ví như bé với hành động phản đối chống lại, ko nên vội vàng ép bé phải hút chất nhầy ngay lúc đấy mà hãy thử lại một lát sau đấy để tránh trong thời kỳ làm sẽ gây tổn thương vùng mũi lúc trẻ cử động.

_Bước 3: khiến cho khô mũi_

Bước rút cuộc là sau lúc đã hút mũi cho bé xong thì bác mẹ hãy nhớ dùng tăm bông để làm cho sạch và khô thoáng vùng mũi cho các bé nhé.

*MÁY HÚT MŨI thông minh MOAZ BEBE*

Một mẫu máy "NHỎ" nhưng "CÓ VÕ" này sẽ giúp Mẹ vệ sinh mũi cho bé SẠCH SẼ - AN TOÀN bởi:

Máy đươc ngoại hình tay cầm nhỏ gọn, tiếng ồn và độ rung NHẸ lúc hút mũi cho bé...

Màn hình LCD hiển thị thông tin rõ ràng giúp Ba Mẹ thuận tiện tiêu dùng và điều chỉnh máy thật thích hợp có thể trạng của Bé.

Máy Hút Mũi Cho Bé Moaz Bebe MB010 tất nhiên 2 giai điệu nhạc vui tươi để ý thức bé tha hồ, đánh bay nỗi sợ và cộng tác mang Ba Mẹ hơn.

Lực hút nhẹ nhõm cùng hai ĐẦU HÚT: dịch lỏng và dịch nhầy để Mẹ chọn lựa thích hợp với trạng thái của bé

Nắp đậy kín đáo, sạch sẽ ngăn chất dịch nhầy chảy ngược vào bên trong

Nút điều khiển lực hút mạnh/ nhẹ theo nhu cầu

Chất liệu nhựa bên ngoài cao cấp không đựng BPA, đầu hút bằng silicon đảm bảo không làm cho đau mũi của bé, dễ chịu

Giúp trục đường hô hấp của các bé được thông thoáng, thoải mái hơn, giúp bé ngoan ngoãn, hợp tác ăn - ngủ - chơi.

Máy dùng hai pin AAA.

*Bí quyết đặt tìm máy hút mũi Moaz bebe hàng hiệu*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp máy hút mũi Moaz Bebe MB010 xịn 100%, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Để tậu sản phẩm bạn sở hữu thể đặt hàng online hoặc gọi số điện thoại 0942.666.800 để được hỗ trợ


----------

